# Gaggia classic IMS basket and shower screen



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi all.

I made an order recently on blue star coffee - got myself a silicone gasket, IMS 18g basket and IMS shower screen.

I've put the shower screen in and it's a little odd looking... It's almost like it's either very slightly too big or too small, so the screen fits into the shower screen holder on one side, but sits on top of it on the other side.

I've tried to take some pictures, but it's hard! Hope it gives the right idea. Does anyone know if this is an issue at all? And is is supposed to fit into the holder, or is it supposed to sit on top?









Attempting a video just to show how it looks.











Secondly, the IMS basket I bought seems to have some scratches on it. I'm not too precious about it - never really look at the baskets and this is just for people who want bigger drinks than me (I use a 15g VST usually). However, just wondering if anyone would consider this defective at all and whether it's worth sending back... Very much doubt it would affect the actual making of coffee at all, but is there anything I'm missing here?

Again, hard to take pictures of, but I've tried!


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

I have the same IMS screen as yours, and a brass holder (do not remember the site I bought it from although). The holder has a small lip/edge, and the screen fits perfectly inside. It has to fit well, BTW, as you should not screw it too tight to avoid deforming the screen, tight just enough to avoid water escaping around the edges. Your holder looks different. Maybe it is not for Gaggia? The screen has "GA" markings, this this one seems the right one.

Cannot comment re the VST basket


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

AndyZap said:


> I have the same IMS screen as yours, and a brass holder (do not remember the site I bought it from although). The holder has a small lip/edge, and the screen fits perfectly inside. It has to fit well, BTW, as you should not screw it too tight to avoid deforming the screen, tight just enough to avoid water escaping around the edges. Your holder looks different. Maybe it is not for Gaggia? The screen has "GA" markings, this this one seems the right one.
> 
> Cannot comment re the VST basket


Thanks @AndyZap. I haven't changed the holder myself, but the machine was second hand off ebay so not sure if the original owner put a different one in... Might be why it doesn't fit so nicely.

I haven't tightened the screen too hard and I think the water distribution (if that's the right word) looks okay, but it's not a perfect fit... Suppose I could try to force it in, because it must only be a fraction of a mm out, but feel this isn't the right answer!

Annoyingly I've just spotted that blue star do a full kit of silicone gasket, IMS screen and brass holder with a discount... If I spotted that before I'd have just bought the whole lot!


----------



## naio (Mar 28, 2019)

I just received the same shower screen but I have another issue (maybe)









As you can see from the pics, the shower is slightly bent (hard to take a photo of it but I tried) and the hole is a little bit off centre. Is this normal?

I thought that IMS precision screens are made with ...well... precision









P.S. - I might just be getting paranoid about it being perfect.

P.S. 2 - I didn't want to start another thread because for a similar issue


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

if it fits and the water does not leak around the edges, then this is fine. Do not tighten the center screw too much, as it should be some space behind the screen for the water to flow. I use a little stub screwdriver, and hold it by the shaft (not the handle) - this gives just the right amount of force


----------

